# Elbert County Velvet



## Snakeman (Jun 6, 2006)

While my partner, one_shot_no_mor (need to get him a shorter name), was getting trail cam pictures of some Hart County bucks, I got this picture on our hunting property in Elbert County.  We're not sure if this is Ol' No. 7, the Big 8, or another buck, but he looks like he'll make the short list for this year.

This picture was taken just before 7 am this morning (6/6/06).

The Snakeman


----------



## Killdee (Jun 6, 2006)

All of a sudden them bones are jumping out aint they.I cant wait to ck my cams again.Nice shot


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 6, 2006)

Great pic Kenn!!   That deer is gonna be a good one this fall.....Maybe you can get him with your bow!


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 6, 2006)

That's a fine picture Kenn, maybe he will come around during bow season!!
Or you can send him up the river to our place in Franklin Co.!!


----------



## justme (Jun 6, 2006)

Great pic!


----------



## Trizey (Jun 6, 2006)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> We're not sure if this is Ol' No. 7, the Big 8, or another buck, but he looks like he'll make the short list for this year.



I remember seeing those pics of #7, he's a stud and a wall hanger!!

Good luck on the short ones!


----------



## leo (Jun 7, 2006)

*Awesome shot SM*

Great color in that pic 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## carabrook (Jun 7, 2006)

hey there, we would be glad to pay travel time and stud service, send that boy over to the other part of elbert county for a visit this fall. Looks like one worth finding come bow days, nice pic


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 7, 2006)

Pretty pic, he's just out doing his thing while people were saying the world was gonna end lol


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 7, 2006)

carabrook said:
			
		

> hey there, we would be glad to pay travel time and stud service, send that boy over to the other part of elbert county for a visit this fall. Looks like one worth finding come bow days, nice pic


Okay.  He's over there now.  Just drop the cash off at the house.  I'll bring him back to our place before the end of September.

Anyway, EVERY day is a BOW day (from the end of September to the 1st of January).

The Snakeman


----------



## GAGE (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice Buck!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 7, 2006)

He looks like he is going to be a really good buck. Nice picture, keep us updated on him.


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks like he stopped by for another visit this week.

The Snakeman


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jun 15, 2006)

That is a awesome pic.


----------



## leo (Jun 15, 2006)

*Those are real good*

Pics, Kenn Thanks for sharing them 

What TC/camera are you using??


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 15, 2006)

leo said:
			
		

> What TC/camera are you using??


It's a LakotaCam digital trail camera, with an Olympus D-380 camera.

The Snakeman


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 29, 2006)

Here he is going...........


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 29, 2006)

......and coming........


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 29, 2006)

New blood in the herd.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Great pics Kenn!!


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2006)

What was the difference in time of the coming/going?


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 1, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> What was the difference in time of the coming/going?


Going was on 6/23 at 11:24 pm
Coming was on 6/24 at 8:46 pm

So the difference was almost 23 hours.

The Snakeman


----------



## WSB (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2006)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> Going was on 6/23 at 11:24 pm
> Coming was on 6/24 at 8:46 pm
> 
> So the difference was almost 23 hours.
> ...



 Makes me curious what kind of travel route he may have. Seems like it would be larger area than I thought.


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 10, 2006)

More pictures of an Elbert County 8 point.

The Snakeman


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 10, 2006)

Profile view.  Pretty good G-2's.

The Snakeman


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 10, 2006)

Over-the-top, rear view.  Nice spread.

The Snakeman


----------



## leo (Aug 10, 2006)

*Very nice*

Seems he is posing for your trail camera


----------



## creekbender (Aug 10, 2006)

snakeman can i hunt with u ?


----------

